# EN: ouvert - open / opened



## lhb

I have a doubt : when do we use "open" and when do we use "opened"?

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Auryn

J'ai ouvert la porte: I opened the door (action).

Quand on ouvre la porte, on entend un grincement: When the door is opened, you can hear a creaking sound (action).

Il y a un courant d'air parce que la porte est ouverte: there is a draught because the door is open (état).

J'espère que c'est clair


----------



## lhb

Yes it is 
merci beaucoup


----------



## isausa81

What is the correct form: The travel agency is *open* OR *opened*  Monday through Friday from 9.30 to 12.00 AM and from 3.00 to 7.00 PM. And from 9 to 12.30 AM on Saturdays. 

Thanks a lot ;+) !


----------



## Markus

Open. On the other hand, you would said "closed", not "close".


----------



## Syagrius

Bonjour

J'ai vu quelques fois que certaines personnes écrivent en anglais pour ex: "la porte est ouverte", "the door is open" et aussi "the door is opened".
Et j'ai vu aussi "eyes wide-opened" et "eyes wide-open".

Est-ce que les différentes manières sont bonnes ou il y a erreurs ?

Votre opinion s.v.p.

Merci .


----------



## nacouzigirl1

I've never heard "eyes wide-opened." When "the door is open" it means that it is not closed. When "the door is opened" it means that someone is opening the door.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Compare : 

The door is *opened* at 6.30. a.m.

The door is *open* from 6.30 a.m. to 7.30 p.m.


----------



## idiomina

OPENED means that it is opened by someone or something. If you said the door is opened from 6:30 am to 7:30 pm, that means that it takes someone 13 hours to open the door.


----------



## Crescent

idiomina said:


> OPENED means that it is opened by someone or something. If you said the door is opened from 6:30 am to 7:30 pm, that means that it takes someone 13 hours to open the door.



  That reminds me of the ridiculously heavy glass double doors we have in our school..
Eyes-wide open est correct. Eyes wide-opened. 

Yes precicesly: ''the door is open'' - _'open_' acts a bit like an adjective in this case. And when have you seen adjectives conjugated in the past tense?

Where as ''the door is opened'' means that the door is being opened by somebody, and ''_opened'_ in this case is a verb.


----------



## Syagrius

Merci beaucoup pour vos explications, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Junky_Hero

Bonjour, j'ai un petit doute sur l'utilisation de ces deux mots.
Ils veulent dire la même chose, mais l'un est un adjectif et l'autre un participe passé, peut t-on donc les utiliser de la même manière ?
Par exemple:
-The door is opened
-The door is open

merci!


----------



## jann

Il est vrai que le p.passé d'un verbe transitif peut souvent servir d'adjectif, mais lorsqu'on a déjà une forme adjective pour l'idée en question, on a tendance à employer cet adjectif au lieu du p.passé.  

_The door is open_  (forme adjectivale qui décrit la porte)
_The door is opened_.  (ici, employer le p.passé en adjectif n'est pas incorrect pour autant, mais ce n'est pas naturel non plus)
_The door has been opened (by force)_.  (construction passive, forme verbale = "on a forcé la porte")
_The door has been open (for 5 hours). _ (forme adjectivale qui décrit la porte = "ça fait 5h que la porte est ouverte")

Est-ce que ça aide ?


----------



## Junky_Hero

si j'ai bien compris, on utilise le participe passé quand il y a une action ?


----------



## jann

Junky_Hero said:


> si j'ai bien compris, on utilise le participe passé quand il y a une action ?


 Exact.


----------



## Junky_Hero

merci bien


----------



## Kelly B

On the other hand,_ the door is opened_ is a valid structure in the passive voice, present tense:

The door is opened by a mysterious stranger.


----------



## jann

Kelly B said:


> On the other hand,_ the door is opened_ is a valid structure in the passive voice, present tense:
> The door is opened by a mysterious stranger.


Yes, thank you Kelly! 

Again, this is a _verbal_ construction, not an adjectival one:

The door is opened by a mysterious stranger. = A mysterious stranger opens the door.
_La porte est ouverte par un inconnu mystérieux. = Un mystérieux inconnu ouvre la port._
(construction à voix passive) / (construction à voix active)


----------



## redflyerone

Je vois les explications pour Opened vs Open. Pourriez vous me dire ce qu´on dit pour la porte qui est fermée our cassée?
Je sais que c´est Closed ou broken, mais alors pourquoi pas close ou break ?

Je pense que the door is open , c´est une dérive de mauvais anglais qui par la suite a été validé due au fait d´une mauvaise scholarisation,  d´ignorance et d´un manque d´intéret à la culture en général ...

Il y a aussi, Thank you so much, au lieu de thank you very much... Il y en a plein comme ca.


----------



## jann

redflyerone said:


> Pourriez vous me dire ce qu´on dit pour la porte qui est fermée our cassée? Je sais que c´est Closed ou broken, mais alors pourquoi pas close ou break ?


La porte fermée est effectivement _a closed door_, comme la porte cassée est _a broken door_.

Ces adjectifs, comme l'adjectif _opened_, sont tout simplement formés sur le participé passé des verbes transitifs _to close, to break_ et _to open_.  Il y a beaucoup d'adjectifs comme ça, en anglais comme en français.

En revanche, nous ne formons pas d'adjectif sur la conjugaison d'un verbe au _preterit_... pas plus qu'en français vous ne formez un adjectif sur une conjugaison au passé simple !  Les mots _broke_ et _close_ n'existent donc pas comme formes adjectivales des verbes _to break, to close_.  Si vous entendez "_it's broke_" au lieu de "_it's broken_" il s'agit effectivement de mauvais anglais.  (NB. à ne pas confondre avec les adjectifs _broke = _fauché et_ close_ (prononcé avec S et pas Z) = proche, serré, etc)

Quant l'adjectif _open_, ça ne vient pas du _preterit_, ni d'une erreur sur le participe passé, et il ne s'agit pas du tout de mauvais anglais !  Le mot dans sa forme actuelle est bien plus vieux que ça ! L'Oxford English Dictionary donne une étymologie pour l'infinitif _to open_, et une autre pour l'adjectif_ open_.  Ces étymologies sont évidemment très similaires... mais pas identiques.  Les deux mots nous sont venus des bases germaniques, en passant par bien d'autre langues défuntes.  Quant à _opened_, il s'agit évidemment d'un adjectif formé du participe passé...


----------



## aissadiallo3

Bonjour 
Je voudrai savoir si on doit mettre open ou opened dans une phrase d'une lettre: "i stay *open* or *opened* to all propositions" ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ljosalfar

'open' is correct.


----------



## aissadiallo3

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## ljosalfar

For what it's worth, the verb 'open' has several compound forms like 'stay open', but 'opened' always stands by itself, and applies to something passive that is being/has been opened - a door, a letter, a mind etc. can be opened, but would stay open.


----------



## Docbike

You can't use "stay" here, and need to say "remain", though you could say "I am staying..." if you want to stay with stay!


----------



## aissadiallo3

Thanks to all of you. the best to say is "I remain open....".


----------



## Eef's

Quelle est la différence entre open/opened ?

Je veux dire pourquoi dit-on "with his eyes open" et non pas "with his eyes opened"? 
On dit "with his eyes closed", participe passé... 

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## canwyl

I think that that's grammatically correct - if you compare to a different sentence:

The door was open
The door was closed


----------



## Eef's

Merci pour votre aide.

Pourquoi ce n'est pas "the door was opened" ?


----------



## wildan1

Eef's said:


> Merci pour votre aide.
> 
> Pourquoi ce n'est pas "the door was opened" ?


 
_the door is open - la porte est ouverte_

_the door is opened - on ouvre la porte_

pareil pour les yeux

_his eyes are opened - on lui ouvre les yeux_


----------



## Eef's

Merci !


----------



## AlliBaba1234

I couldn't resist adding that in the case of a wrapped gift that someone had already unwrapped, you would definitely say that it's (already) "opened," not "open."


----------



## pmin

Faut-il dire 
-the museum was opened in 1981
or
-the museum was open in 1981
Il me semble que la voix passive requiert l'utilisation du -ed pour autant on dit bien
-the museum is open on Monday
Merci


----------



## jann

pmin said:


> Faut-il dire
> -the museum was opened in 1981
> or
> -the museum was open in 1981


Mais ça dépend totalement de ce que voulez dire, et vous ne nous avez pas fourni la phrase en français ! 

_the museum was opened in 1981 _= le musée a ouvert les portes (sens commercial) en 1981
_the museum was open in 1981_ = le musée était ouvert (on pouvait le visiter) en 1981


----------



## pmin

D'accord c'est donc la premièere solution qui me va. J'ai une autre question. Voilà ma phrase:
-It was opened in 1989 and exhibits a large collection of Native American arts and crafts as well as a journey in Native Americans' lifestyles.
Ne serait-il pas mieux de dire:
"the museum opened in 1989.........


----------



## Keith Bradford

Les deux sont possibles.  En règle général - fais simple et choisis le plus court : _the museum opened in 1989_.

Par contre, si tu continuais : _It was opened by Prince Charles in 1989 _il n'y aurait pas d'alternatif.


----------

